# Linux and Cisco VPN. How to do this?

## petrjanda

ive got a Linux box that has a public IP (203.xxx.xxx.xxx mask 255.255.255.0). ive also got a Cisco ASA 5505 vpn concentrator on another public IP, in the same subnet as the linux box.

I'm trying to setup a site-to-site VPN connection from the ASA to a peer on another network( have no control of this network). As you can see I have no "private network" per se. What to do in such scenario?

----------

## thegeezer

so you want to do this?  

<someOtherLANAddress>

     |

<someOtherPublicAddress>

     |

     |

 <Internet>

     |

     |

 <Your Linux Public IP>

    |

 <CiscoASAwithLANiP>

    |

<Your local Net>

----------

